# Lawd, help me choose my forever reverse flow smoker!



## Yeti1865 (May 24, 2021)

Lang, Shirley or Glenn’s Pits! Looking for a patio model to start with. Any reviews, suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. I personally haven't heard of Glenn's Pits. I've read threads from Shirley owners and most if not all seem happy with them. I and many others own a Lang and am very happy with it as are pretty much every other Lang owner I know or have read a thread from so I'm partial to them.


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 25, 2021)

Lang has been around forever and has always had a good solid reputation.  Shirley has been around for awhile now, and has a great reputation for high quality at decent prices (although you may have to wait two years to get one).   Can’t go wrong with either.  Both hold their value well if you ever want to sell.

Glenn’s is an unknown pit builder.  Never heard of them until you posted.  Doesn’t mean they aren’t high quality.  From the quick look at their website, they look like well thought out pits. 

Another reverse flow newish pit maker it TMG pits.  They are starting to build a decent reputation on their pits.  Might be worth checking out.

Not knowing where you live, I always recommend going with a close by shop if one of these fits the bill.  Lang is about 2.5 hours from me, which would mean I could go pick up at the factory and shake hands with Mr. Lang himself.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2021)

I’m a Lang owner as well & love it, but I have heard good things about Shirley pits too. 
Al


----------



## PPG1 (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina.  Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Yeti1865 (May 25, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> Lang has been around forever and has always had a good solid reputation.  Shirley has been around for awhile now, and has a great reputation for high quality at decent prices (although you may have to wait two years to get one).   Can’t go wrong with either.  Both hold their value well if you ever want to sell.
> 
> Glenn’s is an unknown pit builder.  Never heard of them until you posted.  Doesn’t mean they aren’t high quality.  From the quick look at their website, they look like well thought out pits.
> 
> ...



I am in East Texas. The distance to Lang has been a significant factor. The shipping is fairly expensive and it’s quite the haul to go get it myself. I think if Lang was closer, I would have easily chosen them a while back. I’m leaning toward the Shirley because of the compact design and craftsmanship.


----------



## BigW. (May 25, 2021)

You mentioned TX, there are several companies there that might save you the cost of shipping if you can pick it up yourself.  Here's one:





						Lone Star Grillz | BBQ Smokers - Custom Smokers - Custom Grills
					

Lone Star Grillz can be your one stop shop for buying the best quality BBQ smokers and grills. Reach us for all types of standard and custom options in budget.




					lonestargrillz.com


----------



## Yeti1865 (May 25, 2021)

BigW. said:


> You mentioned TX, there are several companies there that might save you the cost of shipping if you can pick it up yourself.  Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have looked a LSG several times but I’m really looking for a reverse flow. I want an even temp across the entire pit. The search for my smoker would be made much easier if I could convince myself to go traditional offset.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2021)

Another you may want to consider is Bubba Grills I know a couple people who own them and have nothing but good things to say about them


----------



## Yeti1865 (May 25, 2021)

Just thought I’d give an update. Shirley is currently 32 months out which doesn’t work for me at this time but perhaps later on I’ll have the time. Lang is just too far and I cringe at the shipping rates. I’m fairly new to offsets so before I drop $5k plus, I think I’m going to give ole Glenn’s Smokers a try. Very reasonable on price and can have me a pit by October.


----------

